# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Eenvoudig vermagen

## afra1213

Om te vermagen hoef je niet veel te laten.

1)
s, morgens kan je gewoon goed eten.

2) 
Tussen de middag moet je warm eten en hoef je niets te laten.
Dit warm eten moet je alleen in de middag eten en en niet s,avonds.
Verder mag je alles eten.

3)
S, avonds mag je maar twee sneetjes brood eten en niet meer !!!!
dan mag je zelfs s, avond nog " 1 " biertje drinken.
(Als ik zeg 1 dan bedoel ik ook 1)

Als je dit vol blijf houden dan je na enkele weken je reserve,s vanzelf gaan 
verbanden en ga je langzaam afvallen. 
Dit duurt misschien iets langer dan een ander vermageringsdieet maar is zeker veel gezonder, kost niets extra, en je lichaam zal hierdoor niet ontregeld raken.

VEEL SUCCES !

----------


## Pieterelbers

Ik snap wel je punt, aangezien 's avonds het eten moeilijker verteerd en je minder beweegt dan in de middag. Maar waar heb je dit gelezen?

----------


## christel1

Afra, je hebt wel gelijk maar voor sommige mensen is het niet mogelijk om zo te leven/eten he, denk maar eens aan de mensen die in een ploegensysteem werken.... Toen ik de nacht deed vroeger dan kon ik 's morgens wel een steak friet opeten hoor want dan had ik honger... en 's nachts krijg je ook honger want je etensritme verandert en je levensritme. Zelfs als ik met de vroege of namiddag stond (6-14 of 14-22) was het niet mogelijk om 's middags warm te eten, dikwijls bleven de boterhammen nog in de broodtrommel zitten omdat we gewoon geen tijd hadden om te eten. 
Ik mag me wel gelukkig prijzen, heb een gezond metabolisme, ik weeg al minstens 25 jaar hetzelfde, zelfs na de zwangerschappen (2) is alles er netjes afgegaan zonder dat er een dieet aan te pas gekomen is en ik had 2 kinderen gekregen op 18 maanden tijd en was 2 keer bijna 20 kilo bijgekomen. 
Mijn vriend moet maar naar eten "kijken" en hij verdikt al, ik mag het allemaal opeten en er komt geen gram bij. En mijn zoon mag schranzen die verdikt niets, mijn dochter moet heel goed opletten wat ze eet maar ze staat nu ook niet altijd op dieet hoor, ze let gewoon een beetje op wat ze eet. Mijn zoon is nu 24 en nu begint hij een wat mannelijk figuur te krijgen, brede schouders... ik moet wel zeggen, snoep en frisdrank komen bij mij bijna niet in huis en wat er niet is, kan je ook niet opeten of drinken he ???

----------


## ladietjelee

Voor een blijvend afval resultaat kun je veel beter Appesat gebruiken. Daarmee eet je normaal maar minder, is de natuurlijke maagballon en ontworpen door artsen in Engeland. Genomen een half uur vóór voedsel, werkt het door het stimuleren van de hongersensoren in de maagwand, die een signaal sturen naar de hersenen dat zegt dat de maag vol is, en dat is belangrijk als u wilt afvallen.Omdat Appesat actief is in je maag voor, tijdens en na het eten, verhoogt het aantal 'buik vol' berichten verzonden naar uw hersenen - waardoor u dat “buikvolgevoel” aanzienlijk veel langer voelt. En dat is de sleutel tot een goede afvalrace die u gaat winnen! Appesat is geen maaltijdvervanger. Het is gewoon een natuurlijk vezelproduct op basis van ingrediënten die speciaal zijn ontworpen om u te helpen aan een voller gevoel waardoor u minder eet. Een natuurlijke maagballon, het verlaat het lichaam ook weer op de natuurlijke manier…mooier kan het niet! Appesat bevat een speciale soort zeewier die zorgvuldig werd geoogst van boerderijen aan de Franse Atlantische kust. Appesat stelt mensen in staat om succesvol gezonde nieuwe eetgewoonten aan te leren en die kan worden gehandhaafd op een permanente basis. Tot nu toe nog alleen in Engeland verkrijgbaar, maar vorig jaar van vakantie meegenomen en met succes zelf gebruikt maar heb nu nog paar pakjes over, dus als er iemand belangstelling heeft, mail me maar.

----------


## Kimberley52

Afvallen blijft een probleem voor sommigen. Sommige methodes vallen goed bij de een, maar weer niet bij de ander. Het is soms lang zoeken naar de methode die het best bij je past. Sommigen komen al aan bij het opsnuiven van etensgeur en anderen kunnen vreten wat ze willen zonder 1 gram aan te komen......

----------


## christel1

ik ben zo van de gelukkigen die mogen eten wat ze wllen zonder aan te komen, weeg al denk ik toch 25 jaar 40-50 kg.... zelfs na 2 zwangerschappen... mijn boodschap is, gewoon gevarieerd eten, ik moet wel eerlijk toegeven, ik ben geen snoepkous, snoep vind je hier bij mij niet in huis of het moet op aanvraag zijn.... en ik drink ook heel weinig frisdrank, soms wel een glasje wijn bij het eten en in de zomer op een terrasje durf ik ook wel eens een frambozenbiertje drinken.... maar ook niet alle dagen xxx

----------


## Kimberley52

Ik heb m'n periodes. De ene periode lijkt het ook of ik kan eten wat ik wil en de andere periode voel ik me zo opgeblazen en laat ik dingen staan die ik anders wel met gemak naar binnen werk.

----------

